# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية > المكتبة الاسلامية >  كتاب الدروس المهمة لعامة الأمة

## شذى البنفسج

كتاب :الدروس المهمة لعامة الأمة




تأليف: فضيلة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمة الله عليه 


موضوع: الأخلاق والتزكية - علوم الإيمان والتوحيد - الفقه وأصوله


نبذة: على الرغم من صغر الرسالة إلا أنها ذات أهمية عظيمة؛ حيث أنها احتوت على أمور مهمة يجب العلم بها للعامي فضلًا عن طالب العلم . وقد تناول فيها الشيخ العديد من الدروس الهامة سواء كانت في العقيدة أوفي العبادات وأيضا في المعاملات. قال الشيخ في مقدمة رسالته هذه: " فهذه كلمات موجزة في بيان بعض ما يجب أن يعرفه العامَّة عن دين الإسلام ". 



للتحميل :


الدروس المهمة لعامة الأمة

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> 


نورت عبادة .. 
بتمنى الكل يستفيد من الكتب ..  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تحدث بداية عن الحث على السير في طريق السعادة، ثم تحدث عن أهمية هذه الرسالة، وبين معنى الشهادة وشروطها، وأركانها وواجباتها وسننها، كما تحدث عن بعض النقاط المهمة في الرسالة، وختم حديثه بالكلام عن الموت والمسائل التي تتعلق بالميت.
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> تحدث بداية عن الحث على السير في طريق السعادة، ثم تحدث عن أهمية هذه الرسالة، وبين معنى الشهادة وشروطها، وأركانها وواجباتها وسننها، كما تحدث عن بعض النقاط المهمة في الرسالة، وختم حديثه بالكلام عن الموت والمسائل التي تتعلق بالميت.


 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الغداره

يزاااج الله الف خييير

----------


## الغداره

يزاااج الله الف خير 
وجعلـــه في ميزاان حسنااااتج 

اختــج الغداره

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو كتير شذى

----------

